# Pregnant Guppies and swordtail



## BittyGuppie (Feb 26, 2013)

hey i have two pregnant guppies and a pregnant sword tail. anyway before the guppies were pregnant... the sowordtail was swimming up and down one side of the tank. now the guppies are swimming up and down the sides of the tank. but they didnt before they were pregnant. and its only been for maybe like a week? or two? ive had them for three now. i shall attach pics...

Seleba my pregnant swordtail:
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=857&pictureid=6425

Mieal one of my pregnant (i think pregnant :angels guppie:
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=857&pictureid=6417

And Oro the other pregnant guppie (i hope they r pregnant):
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=857&pictureid=6409

thanks :roll::roll::roll::wink:


----------



## BittyGuppie (Feb 26, 2013)

anyone know if the gups are pregnant? thanks


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Wait a bit longer and you'll have fry. The guppies should get a little larger in the belly before they have fry, they will look almost box shaped.


----------



## BittyGuppie (Feb 26, 2013)

thanks  i was pretty sure they were pregnant... lol that means the ones in my school science lab are too XD i cant wait for the little ones  it will be my first birth XD


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

yeah i know isnt it exciting? i always get excited when the platies get prego even if they are considered to be one of the most easy species to breed...


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Usually if they are new to the tank they'll swim up and down the sides 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kyleeDupper (Oct 27, 2013)

They r trying to get there reflections which is being aggressive which is a sign of labor so u should be expecting some fry soon


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

